# ecs turbo install kit



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

has anyone used Ecs turbo gasket kit? http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...1346/ 
I am wondering where the thick copper gasket goes and the other smaller 4 copper ones. I know the others ones are for water/oil lines


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

Thick copper goes underneath coolant line raiser and four little ones are for pressure reference lines. It is a complete kit. I used this very kit to swap my turbos.


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah i know that but there is one really thick copper gasket not sure where it goes


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

Like I said, it is for coolant line raiser, or however you want to call it. It is a short piece of tube that on one end screws into coolant port on the turbo and the other end accepts coolant line. Once you take off the turbos you will immediately see what I am talking about.
Cheers.


----------

